# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Beroepskeuze Wat doet een?

## Jobstories

Beste lezer,

Toen ik moest kiezen voor een beroepsrichting heb ik ervaren dat dat lang zo makkelijk niet is.
Er zijn allerlei sites en instanties die je van alles kunnen vertellen over banen en beroepsrichtingen maar dit is vaak heel algemeen en nietszeggend.

Ik was veel meer geïnteresseerd hoe het nou echt is om een bepaald beroep uit te oefenen. Hoe zon beroep in het dagelijks leven is, hoe het je privéleven beïnvloed, hoe je dag er uit ziet en alles er omheen.

Daarom wil ik een verzamelsite maken met verhalen van alle mogelijke beroepen en hoe deze in het werkelijkheid ervaren worden.
Nu ben ik op zoek naar mensen die het leuk vinden om (anoniem) hun beroepsverhaal te vertellen en hiermee anderen een echt beeld te geven van hoe jouw beroep in de praktijk is. Wie weet helpen we iemand met het vergemakkelijken van zijn of haar beroepskeuze!

Om een indruk te krijgen van het idee kun je een kijkje nemen op www.jobstories.nl
Wanneer je het leuk lijkt om hier aan mee te werken kun je me mailen op [email protected]

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Wendy

Wat een goed initiatief!

----------


## Jobstories

Hoi Wendy,

Bedankt voor de positieve reactie. Heb je interesse om ons te helpen en een verhaal te schrijven over jouw beroep?

Groeten Joram

----------

